#ubuntu-boot 2007-02-12
<ronaldo_> hello all, I don't know if it's a topic to be discussed here, but: can I install ubuntu via nfs?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-02-10
<nschembr_> .nn
#ubuntu-boot 2009-02-15
<Frog29> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2010-02-16
<ebartilson> how're y'all doin today?!
<ebartilson> I have a quick problem, I have a server computer at work, when I go to install ubuntu ( any iteration)  when i click install only a dialog box appears
<ebartilson> I believe the computer is not letting the CD load to RAM
<ebartilson> but I can't figure out why, the BIOS settings seem congruent
<ebartilson> join #ubuntu-server
<ebartilson> #ubuntu-desktop
<ebartilson> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-boot 2010-02-17
<bek_> hellooo
#ubuntu-boot 2018-02-17
<Pd1> good evening!
